# solar panal for my iphone 8



## lam1317 (Jan 27, 2015)

Here a heads up for anyone looking for a decent solar charger for the iphone
I bought this 18 watt folding panal from harbor frieght and it works great it was a few a years ago
but I used it many times on the trail. It charges almost as fast as being plugged in the wall.
I keep in my bob with extra charging wires.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I am always cautious about buying things from Harbor Freight.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey man, if charging your phone is that important, go for it. Hey, I get it, gotta have some Candy Crush me time, right?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

You don't have a cell phone...don't keep it charged?


----------



## lam1317 (Jan 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Hey man, if charging your phone is that important, go for it. Hey, I get it, gotta have some Candy Crush me time, right?


Its only a tool for information like my small weather radio that travels me one of many tools i carry
What are some of yours back pack size only?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

lam1317 said:


> Its only a tool for information like my small weather radio that travels me one of many tools i carry
> *What are some of yours back pack size only?*


No comprendo...(that's Meskin for I have no idea what you are talking about.) 

Are you asking or telling?

Thanks


----------

